# A Blue Haze on my monitor screen



## bethanne1972 (Nov 21, 2004)

I am angry! What is this blue haze on my monitor? Its an Envision and not even 6 months old. ANYONE know how remove this? OR do I have to invest in a new monitor?

Please help???????


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

BLUE HAZE ??
Is it OSD? Have you tried adjusting the colour in the settings ?
Have you double-checked the signal cable isn't partially out of the VGA card, or one of the pins bent?
I gather it's CRT? (Not TFT).

Have you tried another monitor, to make sure it's not a video card problem?


----------



## bethanne1972 (Nov 21, 2004)

*My mysterious blue haze!!!*

Yes a blue haze! I have adjusted <or tried to adust my monitor settings> of course it wouldn't recall the previous settings. Checked the video card! Before I go totally nuts! I checked the inside of the cpu for dust and such. Still no change in this blue haze!

HELP !!!!?
Thank you for the responses so far! :4-dontkno


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

If you've eliminated all the obvious things, it's likely a faulty monitor.
Try it on a diifferent PC to be sure, then, if it won't adjust out, it's faulty. Should still be under warranty. Ring for an RMA number.
But you need to be completely sure it's faulty before RMAing, so you don't get charged a handling fee for no-fault assessment.
If it's out of warranty, there's internal adjustment that will often tweak it out,but if it's gone blue after six months, it'll prolly go again in another six months, and you usually only get one adjustment out of it. They do deteriorate, but it usually takes a few years at least. For it to go in 6 months, there's a faulty or very poor quality component in there, which may even fail totally rather soon.


----------

